# Vancouver Open '09



## dbax0999 (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=16

This will be my first competition. 

Discuss!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

I be coming.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

She'll be cubing around Vancouver when she comes...!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2009)

i just moved from vancouver on July 14 :fp



yay finally a chance to use the facepalm^^


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm coming! Please add Square-1!
Are we going to have a meet-up after the comp?


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be there 

I'm really looking forward to meeting some (more) Vancouver cubers 

I'm also looking forward to seeing Forte again


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> Please add Square-1!


 Dave said 'twill probably be added if there's enough time


----------



## Hays (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know when a schedule will be up?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

Hays said:


> Does anyone know when a schedule will be up?


 probably a few days before the competition


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm coming


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be there, too. 

Yes, with so few people registered (i am disappointed), and so many of us being relatively fast, i think we will have enough time to fit square-1 in. Of course, this means i have to practice scrambling it again. 

And, as a heads up, all you BC cubers, you will need to help with judging and scrambling this time around.

Schedule will be up about a week before the comp. I will have to close registration the weekend before so i can do prep work as i fly out on the Wednesday before the comp. Not enough time to do it all if it closes on the Tuesday.

And now you know.


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Dave! I will definitely help scrambling (esp. Square-1) and judging! It will be fun!

And now I know.


----------



## Hays (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't see a place to pay online, or do we just pay when we get there?
and if there is square-1 i'll have to be in it just so i can compete in everything, even though i don't know parity and i forgot a couple of algs...


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2009)

Ha ha, Kevin.
Don't be like Rowe (in Square-1, be like him in everything else) and learn some parity algs! Also, you're doing BLD too? If so, then NICE! 

I *think* we pay when we get there (at least, I haven't paid).


----------



## Hays (Aug 23, 2009)

I just signed up for BLD because it was free, i've never done under 10min. and i've only done 3 succesful solves ever.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2009)

Hays said:


> and if there is square-1 i'll have to be in it just so i can compete in everything, even though i don't know parity and i forgot a couple of algs...





Hays said:


> I just signed up for BLD because it was free, i've never done under 10min. and i've only done 3 succesful solves ever.



You don't know parity for Square-1 and you've never done BLD under 10 minutes, and you still sign up for them?

Please don't do that. It's a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Meep (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll be coming~ I injured my thumb while restringing a guitar but hopefully it heals in time. =(


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > and if there is square-1 i'll have to be in it just so i can compete in everything, even though i don't know parity and i forgot a couple of algs...
> ...


nah, I think he should still do square-1 and BLD if he wants to.


----------



## Meep (Aug 23, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > and if there is square-1 i'll have to be in it just so i can compete in everything, even though i don't know parity and i forgot a couple of algs...
> ...



Well at last year's Vancouver Open there were no cut offs for BLD and people who knew they were over 10 mins had to be timed with stopwatches. =P Though with 6x6 and 7x7 there might be more cut offs than last time to make time for those.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see all you guys there! And I hope they add square-1 

P.S. Esquimalt, do you still have that paper magic? Because I would really like to see it


----------



## Meep (Aug 24, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Can't wait to see all you guys there! And I hope they add square-1
> 
> P.S. Esquimalt, do you still have that paper magic? Because I would really like to see it



lol It ripped at one of our cube meets =( (I'm 137456 btw that gave it to him. =P)


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, well i added square-1 to the registration now, as someone is going to come just to compete in it (can you guess who?). So in order to accommodate, i made it official. If you have registered already, you can click on the edit link in the auto email you received to add this event to your registration. I encourage you to do so as it helps with the organization process.

I suppose i should point out that we are still weeks away and we are now up to 25 competitors, so it is possible we get more people register closer to the date. So i will echo what Bryan said above. Please don't enter an event for which you don't know how to solve, or will take an exceptionally long time to complete compared to the rest of the competitors (of course, 6x6 and 7x7 will naturally take longer for everyone but Kris and Ibrahim). We want to get through all 10 events and not be rushed, but if people are wasting time at the timer stations, we will have difficulty achieving that goal.

We will definitely have cut off times now.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yay for Square-1! 



Meep said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see all you guys there! And I hope they add square-1
> ...



Aww man.


----------



## Meep (Aug 24, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Okay, well i added square-1 to the registration now, as someone is going to come just to compete in it (can you guess who?). So in order to accommodate, i made it official. If you have registered already, you can click on the edit link in the auto email you received to add this event to your registration. I encourage you to do so as it helps with the organization process.
> 
> I suppose i should point out that we are still weeks away and we are now up to 25 competitors, so it is possible we get more people register closer to the date. So i will echo what Bryan said above. Please don't enter an event for which you don't know how to solve, or will take an exceptionally long time to complete compared to the rest of the competitors (of course, 6x6 and 7x7 will naturally take longer for everyone but Kris and Ibrahim). We want to get through all 10 events and not be rushed, but if people are wasting time at the timer stations, we will have difficulty achieving that goal.
> 
> We will definitely have cut off times now.



lol I actually rarely touch my 6x6 and 7x7; Ibrahim's minutes faster than me.


----------



## CanadianPires (Aug 24, 2009)

I will most likely be attending, pending a cabin trip that might be planned for that weekend. Tough decision tho... cube comp vs weekend at the lake.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

CanadianPires said:


> I will most likely be attending, pending a cabin trip that might be planned for that weekend. Tough decision tho... cube comp vs weekend at the lake.



Go for the cube comp, it's so much fun. but then again I never really was an outdoors person.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just registered


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 31, 2009)

What are we looking at for cutoff times? And are we going to be doing mystery events?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Okay, well i added square-1 to the registration now, as someone is going to come just to compete in it (can you guess who?).



Me?


----------



## Hays (Aug 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > and if there is square-1 i'll have to be in it just so i can compete in everything, even though i don't know parity and i forgot a couple of algs...
> ...



I'm just going to try 1 BLD solve so I don't waste time, I'll DNS the rest
And I'm just going to do square-1 until I get a succesful solve. Hopefully it won't take longer than if I was actually good at those events.

edit: I just did a 6:01 BLD


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 11, 2009)

~bump~

2 days left 

*excited*


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meep (Sep 11, 2009)

Cut off times and schedule are up on canadiancubing.com for VO now~


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2009)

4:00 for BLD?!

Good luck, self


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like I'll be doing a full average for everything but 7x7 

I have a question though. If say, someone like Hays, gets parity on his first square-1 solves and DNF's it as a result. Will he still be able to do a full average because of the 3:00 limit?

EDIT: BTW, Liberty Speedcubing Team will be cleaning up in magic. Watch out!


----------



## Hays (Sep 11, 2009)

It looks like im good for everything but BLD.

I might have to learn square-1 parity so I can do an average, because I average 2:00 otherwise. 

In agreement with dbax0999, Liberty speedcubing team will definetaly be dominating in the magic department. Possibly a sub-1.1 average?


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2009)

You guys have a speedcubing team?

COOL! 

Ya, I'm a bit sketchy too on the BLD but I think it will be OK.


----------



## Hays (Sep 11, 2009)

More of a cube club, and 4 of us are coming.


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2009)

Anything higher than one makes it a team in my terms


----------



## Veer (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope that there will be merchandise, so i can get new cubes, because my cubes broke.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 11, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> I have a question though. If say, someone like Hays, gets parity on his first square-1 solves and DNF's it as a result. Will he still be able to do a full average because of the 3:00 limit?



Time limits are done to stop the schedule from going too far out and take too long. I don't care what you do as long as you are not over the limit. If you DNF in 2:59, well you didn't go over the limit and can go again. But if you DNF in 3:00, you are done.



Veer said:


> I hope that there will be merchandise, so i can get new cubes, because my cubes broke.



No merchandise. But if you ask me nicely, i may be able to come up with a type C for you.


----------



## Veer (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question though. If say, someone like Hays, gets parity on his first square-1 solves and DNF's it as a result. Will he still be able to do a full average because of the 3:00 limit?
> ...



Would you please bring a type c that i can purchase? Also a magic if possible. Thank you very much!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 12, 2009)

Veer said:


> Would you please bring a type c that i can purchase? Also a magic if possible. Thank you very much!



Don't get greedy. It was not an invitation for requests.


----------



## Veer (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Veer said:
> 
> 
> > Would you please bring a type c that i can purchase? Also a magic if possible. Thank you very much!
> ...



Sorry about that, Dave.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question though. If say, someone like Hays, gets parity on his first square-1 solves and DNF's it as a result. Will he still be able to do a full average because of the 3:00 limit?
> ...



So if someone who average maybe 3:15 isn't doing well, and decides to DNF on purposes before 3:00, what happens?

Well then again I guess that's what judges are for!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



Then he gets another solve. All the time limit is supposed to do is make sure that the competition doesn't fall behind schedule.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2009)

Well...

how was the competition?


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2009)

It was AWESOME!!!!! 

I got a Rubik's World. I will try to learn CLL on it.


----------



## Hays (Sep 13, 2009)

My world sucks, I didn't even bother solving it, I got dbax0999 to


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2009)

I just came home 30 mins ago 

VO was tres fun. I got at least 1 DNF single in EACH event 

"Did you know..." stuff will be posted soon


some highlights:

Desie got a nonlucky 10.35 (?) single on the 3rd scramble in the first round, then I got a 10.21 lucky single on the 5th scramble in the first round, then Ibrahim got a 9.56 nonlucky single eek on the 3rd scramble of the finals. 

Justin got a 19.11 lucky OH single, and I got a 22.xx lucky OH single. Ibrahim had a 23.xx OH average in the first round 

Ibrahim now has the NR PB single and average from 5x5 to 7x7


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I got a 10.21 lucly single


  
PLL Skips FTW!


----------



## Hays (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ibrahim now has the NR PB single and average from 5x5 to 7x7



And he won 3x3 - 7x7 even with a pop on his 6x6 adding over a minute to his time.

I had a 8:xx.xx 4x4 solve (my cube broke) and a 1:25.xx magic solve (I had to parially restring it)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Desie got a nonlucky 10.35 (?) single on the 3rd scramble in the first round, then I got a 10.21 lucky single on the 5th scramble in the first round, then Ibrahim got a 9.56 nonlucky single eek on the 3rd scramble of the finals.
> 
> Justin got a 19.11 lucky OH single, and I got a 22.xx lucky OH single. Ibrahim had a 23.xx OH average in the first round
> 
> Ibrahim now has the NR PB single and average from 5x5 to 7x7



3 sub 10.5's?
I thought only the Toronto competitions were supposed to get times like those, not Vancouver. 
zomg. Canada's getting faster.

And Justin got a 19 OH solve? Wtf, his OH single jumped over 200 places in the World rankings. From top 300 to top 60. haha.

Do I even have to mention Ibrahim? He pwnz at like, everything.

Btw, you forgot to mention that Justin got another sub 4 2x2 average. 

Congrats everyone.

Oh, I almost forgot, did anyone beat a 13.76 3x3 average?


----------



## Meep (Sep 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Desie got a nonlucky 10.35 (?) single on the 3rd scramble in the first round, then I got a 10.21 lucky single on the 5th scramble in the first round, then Ibrahim got a 9.56 nonlucky single eek on the 3rd scramble of the finals.
> ...



Me, Ibrahim, and Deseree did =P Deseree got 13.32 I think, Ibrahim got 13.50, and I got 13.56


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

Meep said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I almost forgot, did anyone beat a 13.76 3x3 average?
> ...



I have a goal for my next competition.  

Btw, I just realized Justin's .01 outside of the 2x2 top 10 now. 

Edit: Ibrahim got a 3.92 average in the first round lol.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow that was AWESOME! 
I'm so inconsistent tho. 4 20's and a 13


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> And Justin got a 19 OH solve? Wtf, his OH single jumped over 200 places in the World rankings. From top 300 to top 60. haha.


Rawr


Anthony said:


> Do I even have to mention Ibrahim? He pwnz at like, everything.


+10000000000


Anthony said:


> Btw, you forgot to mention that Justin got another sub 4 2x2 average.


Pfft. Child's play. If I didn't +2 one of them it would have been mid-3.



Hays said:


> and a 1:25.xx magic solve (I had to parially restring it)


I was your judge  that was hilarious.



Sa967St said:


> Justin got a 19.11 *SUPER *lucky OH single


Fixed.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 13, 2009)

That was a good competition


----------



## Hays (Sep 13, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> That was a good competition



That pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2009)

Did you know...




? neither did I


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay for birthday breakfasts


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ? neither did I



-For Forte’s birthday, Sarah and I are totally going to fly to Vancouver and take him to Top Gun Hot Pot?
-After DNFing in BLD, Forte was forced (by himself) to wear the hat of shame (his sweater) for the rest of the day?
-After Square-1 that it became the hat of triumph?
-4 people attended the “afterparty”, which became 3 shortly after?
-Ibrahim is a machine?
-Forte is a born dancer?
-The Canadian NR for fastest female single was broken twice?
-Ibrahim’s sub 10 was nonlucky?
-My 19.xx OH was very lucky?
-Forte spent his walk home solving his Rubik’s World?
-Sarah uses a lot of confusing wide turns during teamsolving, which makes it really hard for me to keep track of what’s going on?
-Scrambling is fun?
-But not Square-1 scrambling?
-Dave and I tried to rush Takao through so he could scramble, but we had to rescramble his Square-1 a LOT?
-We even tried one person scrambling and one person reading out the scramble?
-If I didn’t +2 (by mispredicting AUF) I would have had a low to mid 3 2x2 average?
-The scrambler’s table was right in front of a sunny window, which made it really hot?
-On my walk back to the hotel, a kind man offered me “a little joint”?
-People don’t know that it’s more polite to ask before using someone’s cube?
-and REALLY can’t take a hint?
-There is now a Square-1 shape called “man looking at stars”?
-I had a 53 OH PLL skip?
-That the Roux method can be described as “CH, CH, CHCHCHCH, CHCH CHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCH”?
-Forte’s a much better yeller than I am?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -That the Roux method can be described as “CH, CH, CHCHCHCH, CHCH CHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCH”?



HAHAHAHAHA that's awesome


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 14, 2009)

Don forget that the M-slices suck for OH for Rowe, when he is using Roux


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -I had a 53 OH PLL skip?



So you had a 19 with a PLL skip, and a 53 with a PLL skip?

Dude. 
Inconsistent much? 



Yalow said:


> -That the Roux method can be described as “CH, CH, CHCHCHCH, CHCH CHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCH”?



lol. That's great.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > -I had a 53 OH PLL skip?
> ...


Well... I got an OLL I couldn't do OH, tried and failed, so I 2 looked it, then I got a PLL I (apparently) can't do OH, messed up, resolved, got a COLL I knew, and voila!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone care to explain "ch, chch, etc?"


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 14, 2009)

puzzles make noise when they move.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -We even tried one person scrambling and one person reading out the scramble?


LOL 
I would have helped with sq-1 scrambling, except I couldn't since I was competing in it



Stachuk1992 said:


> anyone care to explain "ch, chch, etc?"


that was freaking hilarious, it was more of a visual joke though
ask Forte about it, he's the one who came up with that


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> anyone care to explain "ch, chch, etc?"


EDIT: Yeah Forte should


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -4 people attended the “afterparty”, which became 3 shortly after?



LOL! sorry sorry sorry haha


----------



## Forte (Sep 14, 2009)

Actually, I was pointing to an invisible puzzle where the different steps were happening and making appropriate noises for them. I didn't know how to explain EO so I just made lots of hand motions 

And what's this etc. business? "Rowe" method has no etc.

You had to be there guys!



Yalow said:


> -On my walk back to the hotel, a kind man offered me “a little joint”?



Much like the broken wine bottle, this does NOT always happen


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks again to all the participants and volunteers. I didn't get to participate in much of the social aspects, so I didn't get to talk to everyone (kinda too much running around), but I do plan to put out another cube meet come end of October (for the Vancouver guys, get on the facebook group!).

What does everyone think about a competition in Spring of 2009? By then, a West Coast delegate should be selected.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Results are up 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VancouverOpen2009


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Don forget that the M-slices suck for OH for Rowe, when he is using Roux



Rowe uses Roux? I'm not the only person doing OH Roux?!?!



Yalow said:


> -That the Roux method can be described as “CH, CH, CHCHCHCH, CHCH CHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCHCH”?



I think I actually partially understand that...


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 15, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Don forget that the M-slices suck for OH for Rowe, when he is using Roux
> ...



Haha no. I accidently mispronounced "Roux" then tried to cover for it.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

Did you know that...

- Thomas predicted that in the finals, either Desie and I would win, and the other one would screw up and DNF?
- he was completely wrong?
- Desie is now the fastest female cuber in the world with a 13.32 average?
- Forte is absolutely hilarious? 
- there was a restaurant called "Top Gun Hot Pot" (see pic) in Crystal Mall, and Forte want to go there for his birthday?
- Justin and I hate 6x6x6 scrambling, since several of the 6x6x6s were new and not broken it or modded?
- a camera is a.k.a. a "moment capturing device"?
- microphone, microphone....MICROPHONE?
- Justin has an adorable smile?
- Forte and I tried doing team BLD in Japanese, but instead Forte just spoke in English with an Asian accent?
- my second 7x7x7 solve (the DNF) had an exposion, and 10-15 pieces flew out of it?
- Vince did an OH solve while eating Tim Horton's doughnuts?
- My 22.xx OH solve was my fastest OH solve ever?
- I did a superflip after one of my 3x3x3 solves in the first round to purposely get a DNF since it was a bad time?
- Roux was often mispronouced as "Row" or "Rouks"?
- the first BLD scramble was ridiculous, and had 4 or 5 (I don't remember exactly) edge cycles?
- I now have 12 official BLD DNFs in a row?
- I took 3 of Jayden's sharpies, since he left them behind?
- Justin and I DNF'd the same OH solve (3rd solve in the finals)?
- In the finals, Desie and Ibrahim's 3x3 averages were 0.02 apart, and so were mine and Justin's?
- I now have at least 1 DNF single in every event that I've competed in thus far?
- Forte, Justin and I went on the skytrain together after VO, and Forte decided he wants to learn CLL on the Rubik's world?

now you know 


edit:

- when the results from the first 3x3 and OH rounds were displayed, I drew a smiley face beside my 10.21 3x3, wrote "BEAST" beside Justin's 19.11 OH, and a "lol" beside my DNFs?
- Thomas said I used a weirdass colour scheme, but I corrected him by saying it was badass
- Kevin had a 31.69 magic average and 1:25.69 magic single?
- 3 people asked me where I got my hat from?


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> - I took 3 of Jayden's sharpies, since he left them behind?


- And that I have the other one?


----------



## Forte (Sep 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> - microphone, microphone....MICROPHONE?



Where's the small interlude about Justin?


----------



## Shig FtDub72 (Sep 16, 2009)

i set PR's in 4 & 5... and did terrible in magic,3,6 and 7, and caught swine flu (jk just a fever) but still had fun :]


----------



## Shig FtDub72 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow justin you had a sub 2 2x2! good job!

and sorry Sarah for my stock 6x6  i know it sux, solving that thing is a work out D:


----------



## CanadianPires (Sep 17, 2009)

Is this a first ever for two females on the podium?


----------



## Hays (Sep 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kevin had a 31.69 magic average and 1:25.69 magic single?



Not to mention my 1.00 warmup solve.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2009)

CanadianPires said:


> Is this a first ever for two females on the podium?


I believe so 
Desie and I made history, woot!


----------

